# Ohio River Alternative Report 5-2-11



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, what we are doing is 'Forget the big river' for right now,,, and hit the FEEDER Creeks,,, above the mud!

Like all the white bass at the 225 Little Mahoning. (man!! were they darn-good-eatin'!)
The Wipers, whites, muskies, sauger& crappies at New Brighton/ Beaver.
AND like the Mahoning/ Beaver/ Shanango,,, below ALL the dams! 
The farther up the rivers and creeks you go, the cleaner the water gets and the better the fish taste.
We went below a dam yesterday and ended up with 5 smallmouth, 1 -13" white and 1 walleye,, LANDED. We lost a bunch and went through 2 dozen minnies,,, We had some tec problems,,, we snagged trees, stones, roots,,, my younger fishing friend FELL IN,,, up to his ellbows,,, cell phone, wallet, hunting boots,,, ALL SOAKED.

I spent most of my time clearing brush, making steps down the bank and building some great places to stand along the water.
We're all set now,,, close to home and TONS of fish. If the rain ever stops, we'll be back tonight! 
Ps, That walleye,,,, that we had to try,,, it was Yummy!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. Shame my finances are the way they are, and now gas has hit 4.19, I can't afford to go anywhere, let alone down there. Where is Brighton anyway. Don't think I ever heard of it. Anyhow, good job on not giving up and locating some fish!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

New Brighton is in PA by Rochester. The Beaver River enters the Ohio River there.
Like Doboy says, supposed to be a great spring bite there. I would think that
the water would be high there also, but probably slower.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Shame my finances are the way they are, and now gas has hit 4.19, I can't afford to go anywhere, let alone down there. Where is Brighton anyway. Don't think I ever heard of it. Anyhow, good job on not giving up and locating some fish!!


Ya, Snake,,, Like Joe said,,, It's the last dam on the Beaver. (check your river elevation web-page,,, "Beaver Falls" 
If you think Cumberland is good, You should see this place, "ON THE RIGHT DAY". Great park, pavillions, BBQ grills, potties, wheel-chair acc. Very nice.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz&view=1,1,1,1,1,1)

I'ts crankin' right now,,, Damn rain,,, AND muddy, but even in the mud we saw a cupla' kids catch some wipers and a 30" musky. They were throwing noise-making 'Rattle-Traps'.
The locals are just sitting on the park benches, chewing FAT, waiting for the water to clear and the crappies to start!
NEXT week, Pa. walleye comes back in and we'll be there. 

It's that GAS THING FOR US TOO! 
so for now, later today, we're going to hit some strip-mine quaries for some crappies. 
I'll let you know,,,


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

doboy: im guessing your talking about right inside big rock park??
i fished there with my dad A LOT in 2009. we fished the spring bite and up through most of the summer. caught TONS of sauger and a lot of eyes too. we had many 50-60 fish days between the two of us down there. and almost all the fish were eaters. let them all go though. caught fish every time we went down. its definitely in my top 3 best spots for eye and sauger fishing. great spot.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy,
So this is in PA then? Well that makes it even more of a long shot for me. Can't afford gas, surely can't afford a license for PA! Oh well. I'll do like always, stick close to home....Berlin Lake. (can barely afford to go there!!)


----------

